

Who did you get to do the website layout? - wumi

I'm looking to get some logo work and web site layout who do you guys recommend?
======
webwright
I just posted a blog post about this-- in response to a fellow YC Winter 08
founder asking about design resources on the cheap...

[http://www.tonywright.com/2007/bootstrap-design-for-geek-
pow...](http://www.tonywright.com/2007/bootstrap-design-for-geek-powered-
startups/)

That's for tight budgets only-- if you've got a budget, find a usability/UI
god and pay what they are worth. :-)

------
qvtqht
My nephew is pretty good with computers...

------
bkbleikamp
If you don't have a tight budget, I would suggest: airbagindustries.com,
happycog.com, blueflavor.com or 31three.com - they are all well known
designers / design studios and do great work.

If you're looking for "cheap" work, you could visit FreelanceSwitch.com and
post on their job board or get involved in their forum and try to find someone
that way. Also SitePoint.com allows you to hold contests to pick the best
work, though most good graphic designers stay away from the contests because
it is considered unprofessional to submit work on spec.

~~~
bls
Are you basing your recommendation on first-hand experience, second-hand
experience, or just general reputation?

~~~
bkbleikamp
I am a designer myself, and so I know who they are because they are very
active in the design community, I have interacted with some of them, others I
have simply heard good things about.

They are all "leaders" in design, many have written books that are widely
available in bookstores, etc.

You can look at their portfolios and get a sense of the broad range of
products / services they have completed designs for.

------
ephextom
Here are some examples of the work we've had done via the contests system at
sitepoint.com:

[http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/3313/entries/200711.j...](http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/3313/entries/200711.jpg)
[http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/4358/entries/272610.j...](http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/4358/entries/272610.jpg)
[http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/2241/entries/130440.j...](http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/2241/entries/130440.jpg)
[http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/2275/entries/132753.p...](http://contests.sitepoint.com/contests/2275/entries/132753.png)

Each of these designs cost between US$350-$700.

You can judge the quality for yourself... in our opinion they're excellent for
the price.

However, the contest process is time consuming and it does take a bit of
practice to understand how it all works and manage your contest in a way that
delivers the best possible result.

------
jgrahamc
I've used this guy for logo/icon stuff: <http://www.iconiza.com/> Don't be put
off by the fact that he lives in Ecuador; check out his portfolio. He's
inexpensive and responsive.

------
inovica
We work very closely with startups. I would suggest that you find someone who
can work with you and who can understand the business-side of what you're
doing. A lot of designers can create great looking sites, but that aren't
functional in terms of what you ultimately want out of them. There's also the
potential to trade with design companies/people if you are a coder as often
they need these skills for their own websites.

------
bls
A recommendation for/against a particular designer is worthless without some
kind of description of your first-hand experience with the designer. You
wouldn't do business with them again? Why not? You loved working with them and
the result made you tons of money? Please say so, and provide a link to the
result.

------
brlewis
If you can afford her, Mani Sheriar is very good. She worked on the site
described here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=91206>

------
boucher
i would not suggest a company called logogenesis. they are cheap, but you get
what you pay for.

------
mmmurf
This is any startup's best kept secret -- Good (and affordable) designers are
worth their weight in gold.

------
deepakjois
I can recommend <http://nimbupani.com>

------
wenbert
<http://philweavers.net>

------
oppositionradio
hey... if you need a girl that rocks and has done some great startup work -
try becky at www.spotworksdesign.com

a super nice chick - fun to work with - and hella responsive. and SF too.

------
wumi
thanks for the help -- any more ideas keep 'em comin

------
nextmoveone
logo work, i suggest logosauce.com

